
Show HN: Why Spotify can have the best user experience in an app ever - thefifthprint
https://thefifthprint.com/blogs/themixtape/spotify-has-the-chance-to-revolutionize-the-listening-space
======
bradknowles
Sorry, what are you showing here?

How does this qualify for "Show HN"?

